
Fedora vs. Ubuntu: Linux Distros Compared - rbanffy
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fedora-vs-ubuntu/
======
onyva
On my dell xps fedora is noticeably more performant compared with Ubuntu. Also
I prefer vanilla gnome experience to Ubuntu’s tweaks. Gnome is a beautiful
desktop and I don’t see what Ubuntu are adding that’s worthwhile.

I didn’t test it with Ubuntu but did notice couple of problems with dell’s
docking station after I’ve upgrade to F30. Mostly random disconnection of
USB!?! Keyboard which won’t reconnect unless I plug it into the laptop
directly.

